# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical >  ΟΜΟΙΩΜΑΤΩΝ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΩΝ / SHIP GALLERY

## Baggeliq

Καλησπέρα σε όλα τα μελή του φόρουμ και ένα μεγάλο ευχάριστο στους ανθρώπους που ασχοληθήκαν με την δημιουργία ενός  τέτοιου χώρου είμαι ένα νέο μέλος που κατά τύχη εντόπισα αυτή η σελίδα και είναι ενδιαφέρουσα γιατί το όνειρο της ζωής ήταν και είναι να μπορέσω  να θαυμάσω το υπερβατό χαραχτήρα της ελληνικής θάλασσας που δεν έχει όρια μπροστά στην μαγιά ενός ταξιδίου στο απέραντο γαλάζιο μπορεί να μην τα κατάφερα γιατί δεν με άφησαν αλλά η σκέψη μου είναι εκεί μαζί σας γιατί είναι η ζωή μου……. :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Baggeliq

* Μυκηναϊκό 20κοπο - Mycenaean 20oars

**Το μοντέλο / ομοίωμα αποτελεί ένα 20κοπο Μηκυναϊκής περιόδου*
*



*Την 7η χιλιετία π.χ. Πελασγοί κατασκεύασαν μικρά πλεούμενα αρχίζοντας να εξερευνούν τα παράλια και τα νησιά, το άγνωστο, το καινούργιο. Τρανή απόδειξη αυτού είναι η μεταφορά Οψιανού (το ατσάλι της εποχής) από την νήσο της Μήλου στο Φράχθι Αργολίδος για να κατασκευάσουν διάφορα κοπτικά εργαλεία. Είναι η πρώτη προσπάθεια ανθρώπου να διασχίσει τη θάλασσα κάνοντας και εμπόριο. Η ναυτική ιστορία έχει ήδη αρχίσει. Το Αιγαίο, το Ιόνιο, ο Εύξεινος πόντος και η υπόλοιπη Μεσόγειος άρχισαν να διασχίζονται από διαφόρων τύπου αυτοσχέδια καράβια επανδρωμένα με τολμηρούς και θαρραλέους ναυτικούς εξερευνώντας άγνωστες περιοχές δημιουργώντας αποικίες, ιδρύοντας πόλεις, μεταφέροντας ανθρώπους, ζώα και όλων των ειδών εμπορεύματα. Τα καράβια που κατασκεύαζαν ήταν ανάλογα με τις απαιτήσεις τους και το γούστο του κάθε ναυπηγού
           Αρχικώς δεν υπήρχε διαχωρισμός σε εμπορικά ή πολεμικά. Ήταν μεταφορικά γενικής χρήσης. Ξεχώριζαν από το μέγεθός τους (χοντρά, κοντά μακρουλά) από τον αριθμό κουπιών (δέκα, είκοσι, τριάντα, πενήντα μέχρι και εκατόν είκοσι) και μετέπειτα από τις σειρές κωπηλατών δηλαδή διήρης, τριήρης (αρκετούς αιώνες αργότερα).
           Ο Όμηρος αναφέρει καράβια με εκατόν είκοσι κουπιά, που θεωρούμε ότι ήταν διήρης διότι εξήντα κουπιά σε μια πλευρά σε σειρά θα ήταν ένα μακρύ μη λειτουργικό και δυσκίνητο καράβι, άρα πρέπει να είχε τριάντα κουπιά ανά σειρά, με δύο σειρές σε κάθε πλευρά. Δημοφιλέστερα εκείνης της εποχής ήταν αυτά που είχαν από 20 έως και 50 κουπιά. Τα αναφέρει ως &#171;μαύρα καράβια&#187;, 1180 τον αριθμό που ξεκίνησαν για την Τροία από την Αυλίδα. Ακόμα μας αναφέρει ότι μερικά είχαν την πλώρη και την πρύμη βαμμένες μπλε. Μυκηναϊκά αγγεία μας δείχνουν πλοία με πρώιμο ξύλινο έμβολο καθώς και παραστάσεις πουλιών επάνω στις πλώρες.
Κείμενο: Φ. Κυριακόπουλος

----------


## Baggeliq

Αν θέλετε να δείτε όμματα παλιών πλοών με πολύ μεγάλη ιστορία μπείτε εδώ…………


Traditional Miniature Ship Models Page One 

Traditional Miniature Ship Models Page Two 

Traditional Miniature Ship Models Page Three 

Traditional Miniature Ship Models Page Four


Πηγη : http://www.merchantnavyofficers.com/

----------


## .voyager

Moντέλο του "Roi de Rome", στο Mus&#233;e des Arts & metiers.


IMG_0106.jpg

IMG_0105.jpg

----------

